# Need help convincing my dad to let me get one.



## Fr0Sty28 (Mar 18, 2008)

So i was wondering if you guys could help me out.

My main argument is gas mileage since i have a 03 dodge ram with the 5.7 hemi i get horrible gas mileage and i have to drive like 100 miles a day. Manufacturer says GTO's get like 23-25 mpg on the highway, is this true? He thinks it cant be true because it has the 6.0L it must consume more gas but what do you guys get when driving nice?

Any other things about this car other than power that i could use to convince my parents its a good car and a good choice for a new vehicle?

Thanks!


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can sustain 26mpg Pure highway. (75 cruise)

If thats the best argument your dad has against you, your probably in good shape.

~Lap


----------



## 05BAADGOAT (Jan 10, 2008)

simple if you get a 04 stick you will save in gas with the ls1 cuz it goes first to fourth thing, auto is about 2 to 3 miles less saver in gas, go with the ls2 gets 19mpg in town highway about 23 to 25 depending on stick or auto, think where you live if it snows you be better off parking the car cuz you never get higher than 10 mph, always warm and dont haul anything big cuz gto have no trunk than the car be better off, your parnets don't want you to kill yourself


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

To be honost, I'd say if your not seriously commited to getting a GTO, maybe you shouldnt do it becuase your going to be driving so much daily. The gas prices are only getting higher. *IF* you can settle for something else, I'd say go for it. I was in the same situation as you, But I was willing to only settle for a C5 Corvette or an 05-06 GTO. So if you really want the GTO, do it and you wont even look back I dont get as good gas mileage since im almost never on the freeways, But when I'm in the drivers seat I can care less about gas. Goodluck and update us on your car! :seeya:


----------



## SS Soldado (Feb 9, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> To be honost, I'd say if your not seriously commited to getting a GTO, maybe you shouldnt do it becuase your going to be driving so much daily. The gas prices are only getting higher. *IF* you can settle for something else, I'd say go for it. I was in the same situation as you, But I was willing to only settle for a C5 Corvette or an 05-06 GTO. So if you really want the GTO, do it and you wont even look back I dont get as good gas mileage since im almost never on the freeways, But when I'm in the drivers seat I can care less about gas. Goodluck and update us on your car! :seeya:


FINALLY SOMEONE ELSE SAID IT.
Thats what i always been saying, "I Dont Care About Gas Prices" Then people look at me like im crazy.everyones always mad about gas prices going up..i mean it would be good if they went down, but i dont sit there and cry about the prices


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

05BAADGOAT said:


> *simple if you get a 04 stick you will save in gas with the ls1 cuz it goes first to fourth thing,*


Uh, all three years with M6 have this feature, not just the LS1.

Frosty,
As the others have said, if it's the mileage that your Dad is arguing about, it's not much of an argument, considering you are driving a gas-hog Ram.
My 04 M6 averages about 17.5mpg in normal everyday driving. That goes up to close to 24 when I take a trip and do alot of highway. The 6th gear in these cars is so low, the engine is barely turning at highway speed.
But, I will also echo what some others have said, if you are buying this car as a DD, you may wanna rethink that, especially if you live in a place that doesn't have a mild climate.

Good luck with your decision. The GTO is a blast of a car to drive and will put many smiles on your face, but, it has it's drawbacks too. Just depends on your situation as to whether it's the car for you.

Russ


----------



## 05BAADGOAT (Jan 10, 2008)

Just tell your dad you want it for the POWER, you don't really care about gas mileage, its my dream car, i didnt even think about gas, only thing i did was price out tires lol, got to have fun!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

*GTO*. *G*as *T*ires *O*il as long as you can budget for those things you'll be fine


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

IMO...........

I don't think you are going to be overjoyed with the gas mileage of the GTO at 100 miles a day. Granted the mpg are decent for a 6.0L but 100 miles a day? 

My 5.7 Hemi gets about 17 mpg on open road. don't count on the GTO at a steady 23 mpg. I'd average it a little lower for $ sake. Use 21-22 AT BEST mpg for your figuring.

Ram .....5.8 at 17 mpg a day ... 29 gal a week x 3.259 = 94.51 (est)
GTO..... at 22mpg.... 4.5 a day. 22.5 gal week x 3.599 gal = 80.97 (est)

Basing the mpg on simple math..... your move is mostly a lateral move to save gas despite 14.00 week savings. 

My RAM is 5200lbs, the GTO about 3200 Lbs or so. Weight savings right off the top. The LS2 is more efficient. 

If I were looking for a car to save $$$$ in gas particularly at 100 miles per day, I'd really make it worth my while. At least this is my opinion.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> IMO...........
> 
> I don't think you are going to be overjoyed with the gas mileage of the GTO at 100 miles a day. Granted the mpg are decent for a 6.0L but 100 miles a day?
> 
> ...


For once GTOJudge is making some sense.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> For once GTOJudge is making some sense.


I see your son has commandeered your name again. 
The sarcasm you blamed on him is resurfacing.


----------



## dcarlock (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes this is his son. Numnuts left the username to automatic.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll have had my car for two years in June. I've averaged 18 miles a gallon ('06 with the automatic) in that time. When I drive home to Chicago I can get up to around 20ish with the cruise set at 75. But like somebody else said on here, when I was out in the Stealership's parking lot on that fateful spring day and asked the salesman what kind of gas mileage these things get, his reply was, "People don't buy these things for the gas mileage," and gave me an evil grin... I bought the car.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

If you really want the car, tell your dad that you had fallen in love with this car ever since it came out and now it is your only chance to get one before all the good gettin' is gone.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Get a beater, ask him to co-sign a house loan for you instead.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dcarlock said:


> Yes this is his son. Numnuts left the username to automatic.


*Dcarlock being led away by the incest squad after a tip from his sister.*









*That cleared the way for his brother/nephew/son to jump on the family PC.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wingnut:

I regret to inform you......

dcarlock is now sleeping with the fishys. His son (fate),  has cost him dearly.
Even after trying to re-enter this world using other identitieS, he could not escape fate. Fate has dealt him a horrible, just a horrible blow. 

The Good Guy doll is a good resemblance to the double identity that was dcarlock.

Lord I apologize and bless all the starving pygmys down there in New Guinea Amen. 

:seeya: dcarlock


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Mileage has less to do with displacement, more to do with weight, rolling resistance and aerodynamics....

The LS2 is actually a fairly efficient little mill when you stay out of it, and doesn't have to work terribly hard to maintain a steady speed on the highway...

I'm assuming your pops isn't exactly a natural at mechanical engineering...

Anyhoo.... As was already put out, the savings you'll realize in fuel is minimal... If you want a car, and don't like your truck, that's the real reason to move on it... They are great cars... 

I think the mileage angle will sink you... Whine too much about the bad mileage of your truck, and pops will come home with a Chevette diesel for you to drive...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Wingnut:
> 
> I regret to inform you......
> 
> ...


Awww. He can still browse & read as a visitor right? Just can't post. I wouldn't want him to miss the press coverage of his arrest.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> *Dcarlock being led away by the incest squad after a tip from his sister.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wing,
Wouldn't that make his sister, his motha?​


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wing,
> Wouldn't that make his sister, his motha?


Exactly!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Awww. He can still browse & read as a visitor right? Just can't post. I wouldn't want him to miss the press coverage of his arrest.


Yes, he has been reduced to browsing.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

so...on an anonymous Forum...Dcarlok needs to have multiple personalities...I never understand the reasons for this...I guess some people are very impressed with themselves...
 :seeya:
Bill


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

If you cant afford to pay for gas dont buy the car. That what it comes down to, because One you are not gonna drive to keep track of how much gas you save (buy a hybrid) and two before you know it after a drive you will have to fill up. At least thats how it is for me. *GTO, GAS, TIRES, AND OIL.** LET IT BURN!!!*


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Get a Honda. The money you save in gas and maintenance will help pay for dates and iTunes downloads.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GRR_RRR said:


> Get a Honda. The money you save in gas and maintenance will help pay for dates and iTunes downloads.



Ole Dale Earnhardt quote huh?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

GRR_RRR said:


> Get a Honda. The money you save in gas and maintenance will help pay for dates and iTunes downloads.


Can't get a date when u drive a hondah.
Unless its a motorcycle.


----------

